# Schubert Vs. Haydn



## Miz (Aug 5, 2011)

Who do you think is the best composer ot of Schubert and Haydn?


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

*sigh*

When you have time, please make the following threads:

Mozart vs. Haydn
Haydn vs. Beethoven
Mozart vs. Shubert
Beethoven vs. Schubert
Mozart vs Brahms
Mozart vs. Stockhausen
...


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

This comparison again?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Woah! Whenever anyone references these older threads, when I click on it I feel like I've gone back in time.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

If people are intent on making these, I would find it much less soul-destroying if you define "better" and "best". _What are your terms?_ Contribution to music? Who I personally prefer? Most innovative? Most structurally perfected?


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Polednice said:


> If people are intent on making these, I would find it much less soul-destroying if you define "better" and "best". _What are your terms?_ Contribution to music? Who I personally prefer? Most innovative? Most structurally perfected?


I'm pretty sure he is referring to which composer was less grumpy or which composer wrote more works than the other...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Polednice said:


> If people are intent on making these, I would find it much less soul-destroying if you define "better" and "best". _What are your terms?_ Contribution to music? Who I personally prefer? Most innovative? Most structurally perfected?


I suspect that _Aramis_ will soon point out that, compared to him, neither of those guys nor anyone else is 'structurally perfected'.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I prefer Haydn because his wig was cooler. I don't think Schubert even had one. What a chump.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Miz said:


> Who do you think is the best composer ot of Schubert and Haydn?


As Imperial Kapellmeister, part of my daily role is to approve good pieces for performance and to ban totally decadent pieces because of my generally superior taste and knowledge in music. My experience tells me that Haydn is far better, and I also have the Emperor supporting me in my decisions.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Brahms vs Schumann
Schumann vs Chopin
Chopin vs Liszt
Brahms vs. Chopin
Schumann vs Liszt
Chopin vs Brahms


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Rasa said:


> Brahms vs Schumann
> Schumann vs Chopin
> Chopin vs Liszt
> Brahms vs. Chopin
> ...


We should do an annual contest. Two composers per round, 16 to start with; 8 go through to quarter-finals, 4 to semis, and 2 in the grand finale.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Schubert is more emotional to listen to. Haydn is more important in the history of music.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Polednice said:


> We should do an annual contest. Two composers per round, 16 to start with; 8 go through to quarter-finals, 4 to semis, and 2 in the grand finale.


And Polednice gets to decide who the 16 are, right?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Webernite said:


> And Polednice gets to decide who the 16 are, right?


I think that's reasonable!


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

And Brahms can be matched up against formidable opponents like Stockhausen and Ferneyhough.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Rasa said:


> Brahms vs Schumann
> Schumann vs Chopin
> Chopin vs Liszt
> Brahms vs. Chopin
> ...


Add Schubert to the list and the fun increases 2/3 fold. Instead of 6 rounds, we'll have 5 combination 2 = 5! / (2! * (5-2)!) = 10 rounds. We can have 10 league matches, followed by a final playoff, but since we can only do such a playoff with four composers, I think it's fair to eliminate Brahms. And then we have Schumann, Liszt, Chopin, and Schubert duking it off in the semifinals, followed by the finals, with Schumann ultimately winning and getting ships of free booty from Treasure Island and a life-long pass to free pizza at Mountain Mike's.

Oh wait, he's dead.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey, that Ferneyhough guy is pretty formidable in the area he chooses to occupy.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Air said:


> Add Schubert to the list and the fun increases 2/3 fold. Instead of 6 rounds, we'll have 5 combination 2 = 5! / (2! * (5-2)!) = 10 rounds. We can have 10 league matches, followed by a final playoff, but since we can only do such a playoff with four composers, I think it's fair to eliminate Brahms. And then we have Schumann, Liszt, Chopin, and Schubert duking it off in the semifinals, followed by the finals, with Schumann ultimately winning and getting ships of free booty from Treasure Island and a life-long pass to free pizza at Mountain Mike's.
> 
> Oh wait, he's dead.


I just noticed: when you edit, the 'like' option goes away? Jeez.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a preview of Poledince's final brackets

Brahms
Brahms
Brahms
Brahms
Brahms
Brahms
Brahms
Brahms


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Rasa said:


> I have a preview of Poledince's final brackets
> 
> Brahms
> Brahms
> ...


But, then Brahms would lose every match-up.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I have no idea why people think I wouldn't play fair!


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Polednice said:


> I have no idea why people think I wouldn't play fair!


Hmmmm... I have no idea.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I just noticed: when you edit, the 'like' option goes away? Jeez.


Tough love. 

I guess you've got to be quicker next time. First come, first serve. Webernite is now my new best friend.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I prefer Haydn because his wig was cooler. I don't think Schubert even had one. What a chump.


Yeah, apart from the wig thing, all of their music sounds the same, not emotional enough, too technical, Beethoven was the best composer of that time, he beats all of them, his lionine mane makes up for the fact that he didn't wear a wig, BEETHOVEN IS GOD!!! :lol:


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

The fact Beethoven thought he was proves he isn't omniscient and therefore not god.


----------



## kenny (Nov 6, 2011)

I love Schubert ! ^^


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, I am very curious about where people get the energy from to comment in threads where they clearly dont want to comment to the issue of the post, wich obviously make them sick. It must be their need to torture themselves.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I just noticed: when you edit, the 'like' option goes away? Jeez.


Eh? It doesn't do that to me.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Up next: Sherbet vs. Ice Cream


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

oskaar said:


> Well, I am very curious about where people get the energy from to comment in threads where they clearly dont want to comment to the issue of the post, wich obviously make them sick. It must be their need to torture themselves.


I-I guess

what?


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

It's Schubert who wins...


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Miz said:


> Who do you think is the best composer ot of Schubert and Haydn?


Ridiculous and pointless question !!!


----------

